# Does The G9729 Face Plate Fit Busy Bee B2229?



## Rol3d (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi;

I’m new here … and very new to machining.

I picked up a B2229 3in1 with a really decent bench last year and have been enjoying it immensely (where would one be without YouTube?), I even managed to bushing the throttle shafts in my vintage carbs without making a mess of it.

For whatever reason, the B2229 was apparently never delivered with a face plate … and you cannot order one.

Given that the G9729 appears to be very similar, I wonder whether the face plate would work.

The 3 bolt holes are spaced at 10cm (3 15/16”) from each other.  

I sure would appreciate if someone could confirm that that is the spacing on the G9729.   

Thanks in advance!

Roland


----------



## Shepherd (Nov 5, 2016)

I have the same machine and have verified other parts from the grizzly are compatible....making one would be a fairly simple project though.


----------



## Rol3d (Nov 5, 2016)

Shepherd said:


> I have the same machine and have verified other parts from the grizzly are compatible....making one would be a fairly simple project though.


Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------

